
Kaliningrad Oblast - lifeisstillgood
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliningrad_Oblast
======
lifeisstillgood
There is a tiny piece of Russia floating around inside what we would normally
think of as Europe.

Luckily, weird geographical oddities never cause massive political issues.

